# year AV made



## housebg (May 9, 2014)

I am trying to decide the year my Av was made serial number tag is unreadable can I tell from and casting numbers. Billy


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Might be an easy one, I don't think they ever made an AV.
Are you sure it's not a VA?
If it is a VA, there might be an the engine number on the right rear corner of the engine block below the head gasket. 
If not, check to see if there is a casting date on the left axle housing. This could give you a good idea of when it may have been made.

These VA series tractors were built from 1942 until 1955. The early years used a Continental engine which I think had a one piece manifold and were discontinued around 1947. Case built engines had a two piece intake / exhaust manifold. Does it have an electric starter.... these were introduced in 1946, I believe. Also Case introduced the Eagle 3 Point hitch in 1949, which only accepted Case implements due to some patent issues with the ford 3 point. You could hook up your plow without getting off the tractor! But you had to buy the special plow for instance. Case abandoned this when Fords patent ran out. The hitch was optional on the VA. The steering mechanism also changed, as they used a modified steering set up from the older VC models from 42-til mid 44 then went with a less complicated style from then on.
Well, that's a few ideas that may help you narrow it down a little. Good luck. Maybe a few others will jump in and help out.


----------



## housebg (May 9, 2014)

*Av*

Yes they made a AV which is just a high clearance A but the tires and wheels are different the rear are 9.5X36 and the front are 19'.I was able to make out FAAV on the tag and 2540 also I think this will be 1939 but I think maybe I am wrong because it has hydraulics and a starter.unless I am missing some numbers


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, you could be right. An electric starter was an option! And as far as the "hydraulics go, are you sure it's "hydraulic" and not Pneumatic? These tractors seemed to be equipped with a pneumatic lift or what they were called was an exhaust lift.
Seems an FAA2540 would make it a 1939, but that extra V in there may be an additional number, not a letter.


----------



## housebg (May 9, 2014)

*Av*

Yes back when I was using it before it froze up I add Hydraulic oil if I am missing a number it would be later but it looks like I got all the numbers will check again Billy


----------

